# Living Life



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2003)

Alright competition done.  Binging done.  I finally got my pizza & beer so I'm good til Vegas. LOL - only 2 weeks away for me so I think I can manage without any more cheats. Besides if I eat another bite of junk food I'm gonna blow up. I attempted to eat clean Weds. but that didn't last long. Thursday I finally did eat good and I'm in the right minset again. 

My goal is to do a mini-cut for the next 2 weeks. Party in AZ and Vegas for a 10 day vacation. Then I'll probably do another mini-cut to lose what I gain on vacation. After that, I plan on maintaining and trying to find a balance of staying lean and retaining LBM. This will be a first for me because I've always been trying to cut. I'm not quite sure how I'm going to do this yet but I'll figure it out.

Yesterday's Meals:

Meal 1:
Protein
3 Fish Oil

Meal 2:
3.25 oz. Chix
1 C. Broccoli
3 Fish Oil

Meal 3:
Protein
3 Fish Oil

Meal 4:
Can Albacore
Lettuce
ACV
3 Fish Oil

Meal 5:
3 Whole Eggs
3 Egg Whites
1 C. Green Beans
3 Fish oil 

Don't expect an update everyday, but I will try to do the best I can.  Just not in the journal mood lately.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2003)

Chest/Hammies Calves Workout 10/2/03

3 Sets DB Press:  30x12, 35x12, 40x12
3 Sets Cable Flys: 30x12, 35x12, 35x10
3 Sets Decline Chest Press:  50x12, 55x12, 60x10
3 Sets SLDL:  95x8, 105x8, 115x8
3 Sets Lying Leg Curls:  60x12, 60x12, 60x10
3 Sets Rotary Calf:  110x12, 115x12, 120x12


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 3, 2003)

so you're done with any type of competing (bb/fitness)?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2003)

For now 

My family is trying to convince me to do it again in the spring.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 3, 2003)

ok ... I'll jump on that bandwagon!  So what about it Jodi?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2003)

I'm not even thinking about it right now.  I don't want to think about it.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2003)

Quads/Bis 10/3/03

3 Sets Leg Ext: 70x8, 75x8, 80x8
3 Sets 1 Leg Press: 60x20, 60x20, 60x20
3 Sets Squats: 95x20, 95x20, 95x20
3 Sets Hammer Curls: 20x12, 20x12, 20x8 + 15x4
3 Sets BB Preacher Curls: 30x12, 30x12, 30x12
3 Sets Reverse Curls: 20x12, 25x12, 30x12


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2003)

Confessions:  I ate a handful of peanuts, a small nibble of a choc cookie and a taste of cream cheese frosting. 

  WTF is wrong with me   I got to stop this shit or I'm never going to lose the what I gained after the comp.  Man its easy putting on weight


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2003)

Meal 10/3/03

Meal 1:
25G Protein
3 Fish Oil

Meal 2:
3 oz. Chix
1 C. Broccoli
3 Fish Oil

Meal 3:
3.25 oz. Albacore
3 C. Lettuce
3 FishOil
2 T. ACV

Meal 4:
25G Protein
3 Fish Oil

Confessions above 

Meal 5:
3 oz. Top Sirloin
1 C. Broccoli

Meal 6:
1 C. FF Cottage Cheese
3 Fish Oil


----------



## P-funk (Oct 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Confessions:  I ate a handful of peanuts, a small nibble of a choc cookie and a taste of cream cheese frosting.
> 
> WTF is wrong with me   I got to stop this shit or I'm never going to lose the what I gained after the comp.  Man its easy putting on weight




You are probably not puting on "real" weight.  You are probably just holding a bunch of water.   It is really hard to put on one solid pound of fat when you are as active as your are.  Once your diet cleans up, after only a week you will see that everything was blurred by excess water.


----------



## kaliman91 (Oct 3, 2003)

Pretty impressive journal jodi! And some really good strength too.
Very dedicated food journal too. Great job! I really need to stop, by here more often.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kaliman91 *_
> Pretty impressive journal jodi! And some really good strength too.
> Very dedicated food journal too. Great job! I really need to stop, by here more often.


Thanks,  your welcome to check out my journal that I ended last week.  The Cut of No Return.  That was my 9 week competition journal


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> You are probably not puting on "real" weight.  You are probably just holding a bunch of water.   It is really hard to put on one solid pound of fat when you are as active as your are.  Once your diet cleans up, after only a week you will see that everything was blurred by excess water.


I know but 5 days ago I had abs and now I don't 

Too much candy corn


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 3, 2003)

Chix? What's that?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2003)

Chicken


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 3, 2003)

Ah gotcha.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I know but 5 days ago I had abs and now I don't
> 
> Too much candy corn




yeah, it is depressing but don't worry about it to much.  I go through the exact same thing whenever I start bulking.  I feel like I am getting fat, I feel bloated, I can't see abs/serratus/veins etc....But then after one week of strict dieting everything starts to even out and I realize "hey, it isn't as bad as I thought it was."

I mean honestly, think about it.  Do you know how hard it is for people like us......people that are as active as us.........people that train as hard as us........people that have control over their diets like us.......to put on a legitimate pund of fat??  It is so hard, we really have to over do it....and I mean really.  Also, if we do even add a pound, because of our training and activitly level it ussually comes with some muscle ......which means it is a hell of a lot easier to lose that little bit of fat once the diet cleans up.


----------



## kaliman91 (Oct 3, 2003)

_yeah, it is depressing but don't worry about it to much. I go through the exact same thing whenever I start bulking. I feel like I am getting fat, I feel bloated, I can't see abs/serratus/veins etc....But then after one week of strict dieting everything starts to even out and I realize "hey, it isn't as bad as I thought it was."_ 

I hate people like you! J/k!

If i even look at carbs i gain lbs like nobodys business!

ALthough i gain mass real easy. I wish i could just have 1 long 6 month bulk. I would be in heaven!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2003)

I know, I know but I see my stomach now and look at my comp pics and just wanna cry.  

Its my own damn fault.  I mean I ate ALOT!! When I mean ALOT, I mean you have no idea how much I ate.  I was so full and still eating   I was such a   I couldn't control myself   Thats my old issue coming back.  Ex-binger...........thats why I'm so strict on myself because it helps me control the bingeing.  Thats why I need structure and planning or I lose it and it becomes a free for all.  I gained alot of weight this week 

I posted a pic of my stomach in my photo gallery.  I HAD abs.


----------



## derekisdman (Oct 3, 2003)

Just checked out the gallery - you did have abs!  Thats a great pic.  That dog rules, is he yours?


----------



## sara (Oct 4, 2003)

Glad you have a new Journal! I'll be reading it


----------



## Jodi (Oct 4, 2003)

Sara - I don't expect this journal to be as detailed as the others but your more than welcome to read it 

Thanks Derek, I woke up this morning and I can start to see them coming back   Post comp binge did me in   Yup that is my little baby Mochy.  I love my dog, she just turned 8 this year.  She's a beagle/daschund mix.  Isn't she cute?


----------



## derekisdman (Oct 4, 2003)

Whoops, SHE  

Yes she is.  It looks like shes got the look of "what the hell is that thing and why are you pointing it at me, i'm trying to sleep" or something.  I'm gonna post my pets in my gallery right now.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 4, 2003)

Yeah she's a little bitchy like that.  She's funny, she has such a human personality its scary.

I love your dog. :  How old?  What kind?


----------



## derekisdman (Oct 4, 2003)

She's a Brittany Spaniel and shes right around 8 years old.  She's a bird hunting dog; my dad takes her out almost every night and she loves it.  You can't really see it in that picture but her face is very pretty, though shes got a fat body.  It's so funny to watch her run around cause she hops like a rabbit.  I'll try to find a better picture.

This weekend my brother brought his dog home too, shes the same kind but she's crazy.  We refer to her as the "cyclone" because she'll just run around in circles for hours and never settles down.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 4, 2003)

Well she's beautiful.   I had a Cocker Spaniel as a kid and teen and I loved him.  He was awsome he also had that round in the middle look.  Not really fat but just round.  LOL!

My little Mochy is very active and she's always stayed thin.  That could have something to do with how I feed her too.  No commercial dog food.  All homemade and plenty of EFA's   Doggie Flax and Cod Liver Oil  .  I'm not kidding either.  I even bake her own doggie treats,  they stink up my house too.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 4, 2003)

Shoulders & Abs 10/4/03

3 Sets Reverse Pec Deck:  50x12, 55x10, 60x8
3 Sets Bent over Laterals:  15x6, 15x6, 15x6
3 Sets BB Press:  45x12, 55x12, 65x8
3 Sets Cable Lat Raise:  10x12, 10x12, 20x8
3 Sets Cable Front Raise:  17.5x12, 17.5x12, 17.5x10
3 Sets 1 Arm Cable Press:  20x12, 25x12, 30x10
4 Sets External Rotations:  5x20, 5x20, 5x20, 5x20

3 sets Feet Elevated Crunch:  50
3 Sets Side Crunch: 30
3 Sets Decline Crunch: 30


----------



## Jenny (Oct 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> My little Mochy is very active and she's always stayed thin.  That could have something to do with how I feed her too.  No commercial dog food.  All homemade and plenty of EFA's   Doggie Flax and Cod Liver Oil  .  I'm not kidding either.  I even bake her own doggie treats,  they stink up my house too.



 You are too cute Jodi!  Maybe you could make her some doggie dumbells too!  

I put some pics up in my gallery of my dog  He's such a sweetheart! Getting old though, which is really scary


----------



## derekisdman (Oct 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Well she's beautiful.   I had a Cocker Spaniel as a kid and teen and I loved him.  He was awsome he also had that round in the middle look.  Not really fat but just round.  LOL!
> 
> My little Mochy is very active and she's always stayed thin.  That could have something to do with how I feed her too.  No commercial dog food.  All homemade and plenty of EFA's   Doggie Flax and Cod Liver Oil  .  I'm not kidding either.  I even bake her own doggie treats,  they stink up my house too.



That is too funny.  She will probably live to be like 30 years old with that diet.  What's the recipe for doggie treats I may have to give them a try.  I've wondered sometimes if dogs digest similar to humans because the vet said to only feed her once a day but I thought maybye feeding her more frequently would speed up her metabolism!

This doesn't really anything to do with this but have you ever seen that kibbles and bits commerical where the beagle is about to get fed and he starts dacning around and it's computer animated?  It cracks me up everytime I watch it.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 5, 2003)

Mochy eats 4 times a day in smaller portions.  I would never feed her once a day.  She has the shiniest and softest coat ever.  Her skin use to be dry til I started feeder her like this and she is much healthier.  She use to have ear trouble and stomach digestion issues as well.  Not any more.  

EFA's for my dog and I mix it in her food.  Use 1/8 tsp. per 20lbs per meal.  Mix it all up and store in dark bottle in the fridge.
1/4 cup olive oil
1/4 cup safflower oil
1/4 cup cod liver oil
1/4 cup flax seed oil (they have it for dogs, use that one)

Doggie Treats
3/4 cup Beef broth (I use no sodium canned broth)
1 egg
3 tablespoons canola oil or safflower oil
1 cup oat flour
1 cup whole wheat flour
1/3 cup Bulgur or a grain cereal
1/3 cup Bran
1/4 cup nonfat dry milk
1/4 teaspoon Garlic powder
1 1/2 teaspoons yeast

Mix up, let it rise, knead, let it rise again, roll it out.  Use cookie cutters (I have a doggie bone  ) and cut into shapes.  Place in a warm location and let it rise again.  Bake at 325 for 30 minutes until brown and no longer soft. Place on a rack to cool. Store in an airtight container.  She loves them 


Because they take so long to make I double the recipe and then store them in the freezer.  Well worth it though.  She goes nuts for them.  I also have her on a raw diet


----------



## derekisdman (Oct 5, 2003)

Thanks for the recipe!  I can't believe you bake treats like that for your dog, but it's an excellent idea and I'll have to try it.  Did you make it up yourself?  You should enter her in some of those dog competitions, come to think of it I bet that's how they feed their pets too which would explain why they're so shiny etc.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 5, 2003)

No problem.  I actually go the recipe off the internet and modified it a bit. 

She's a mix breed.  Not too many shows for her.  She's trained and can do tricks but nothing like they would want.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 5, 2003)

Meal 1:
2 Whole Eggs
3 Egg Whites
1 oz. Ground Sirloin
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 2:
Protein
5 Fish Oil

Meal 3:
4 oz. Albacore
Lettuce
1 T. ACV
1 T. FF/SF Dill Dressing
5 Fish Oil

Meal 4:
3.5 oz. Top Round
1 C. Broccoli

Meal 5:
1 C. Cottage Cheese
5 Fish Oil


----------



## Jodi (Oct 6, 2003)

Back & Tris 10/6/03

4 Sets TBar Row:  45x12, 50x12, 55x12, 60x10
4 Sets Hammer Strength WG Lat Pulldowns:  140x12, 140x12, 140x10, 140x8
3 Sets 1 Arm Hammer Strength Row, w8 per side: 70x12, 70x12, 70x10
3 sets Low Back Machine:  110x12, 110x12, 110x12
3 Sets RG Pulldown:  30x12, 35x12, 35x12
3 Sets Overhead Ext:  45x12, 45x6 + 35x6, 45x6 + 35x6
3 Sets V Bar Pulldown:  100x12, 100x6 + 80x6, 100x6 + 80x6
3 Sets Seated Bench Dips:  25x12, 25x10, 25x10 (wrist hurt on these)


----------



## Jill (Oct 7, 2003)

Wow, you are one stong lady!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Wow, you are one stong lady!


Thanks I try


----------



## Jodi (Oct 7, 2003)

Meal 1:
25G Protein
5 Fish Oil

Meal 2:
3 oz. Chix
1 C. Broccoli

Meal 3:
3.25 oz. Albacore
3 C. lettuce
1 T. ACV
1 T. FF/SF Dill Dressing

Meal 4:
25G Protein
5 Fish Oil

Meal 5:
4 oz. Ground Sirloin
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 6:
1 C. Cottage Cheese 1%
1 tsp. Cocoa
5 Fish Oil


----------



## sara (Oct 7, 2003)

Hey Jodi, you'r cottage cheese is fat free? just wondering


----------



## Jodi (Oct 7, 2003)

No its 1%


----------



## sara (Oct 7, 2003)

about 2 G fat per serving?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 7, 2003)

1G Fat per 1/2 C.


----------



## sara (Oct 7, 2003)

Thanx Jodi


----------



## Jodi (Oct 8, 2003)

Your welcome.


----------



## Jill (Oct 8, 2003)

I know this may sound like a dumb question, but what is fish oil? Are they capsules, or an actual oil? What are the cals, fat etc.., and what effect do they have on you diet? Fish is not my favorite


----------



## Jodi (Oct 8, 2003)

In the sticky at the top of the Diet forum there is an article in there that explain what fish oil does.  They are capsules and they are 1G Fat per cap.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 8, 2003)

Chest/Hams Workout 10/8/03

Superset
3 Sets Bench:  95x12, 105x6, 95x8
3 Sets DB Flys:  20x12, 20x12, 20x12

Superset
3 Sets Pec Deck:  60x12, 60x12, 60x12
3 Sets Push Ups:  25, 18, 15

3 Sets Decline Bench: 50x12, 60x12, 70x12

3 Sets SLDL:  105x8, 115x8, 125x8
3 Sets 1 1/4 Lying LC: 50x12, 50x10, 50x10


----------



## Jill (Oct 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> In the sticky at the top of the Diet forum there is an article in there that explain what fish oil does.  They are capsules and they are 1G Fat per cap.


Thanks!


----------



## maniclion (Oct 8, 2003)

No calf work today?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 8, 2003)

I forgot 

Ah, I got big calves anyway no biggie


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2003)

10/8/03

Meal 1:
25g Protein
5 Fish Oil
1/3 C. Fiber One
1/2 apple

Meal 2:
3 oz. Chix
1 C. Broccoli
3 Fish Oil

Meal 3:
25G Protein
5 Fish Oil
1/3 C. Oats
1/2 Apple

Meal 4:
3.25 oz. Albacore
3 C. Lettuce
1 T ACV
1 T FF/SF Dill Dressing

Meal 5:
4 oz. Ground Sirloin
1/3 C. Brown RIce
1 C. Green Beans
1/2 Apple

Meal 6:
1 C. 1% CC
5 Fish Oil


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2003)

10/9/03

Meal 1:
25G Protein
5 Fish

Meal 2:
3 oz. Chix
1 C. Broccoli

Meal 3:
3.25 oz. Albacore
1 C. Green Beans
1 T. ACV
1 T. FF/SF Dill Dressing

Meal 4:
25G Protein
5 Fish

Meal 5:
1.25 oz. Ground Sirloin
1 C. Green Beans
1 Whole Egg
4 Egg Whites

Meal 6:
1 C. FF CC
5 Fish


----------



## sara (Oct 9, 2003)

Saving the goodies for Vegas, Jodi?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Saving the goodies for Vegas, Jodi?


 Most definately


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2003)

New split starting tomorrow, compliments of TP.   Actually I'm starting with the Quad Day because I already did chest and hams the other day and back on Sunday.

6 day cycle, run twice over 3 weeks:

1) Chest rear delts and cardio
2) Back and Hams
3) Quads and cardio
4) shoulders and rear delts
5) Tris and hams cardio
6) Bis and calves

The goal is to continue to bring up my hams and rear delts, keep bodyfat in check and try and bring down my quads and back a bit.     They are getting too big.  I put on muscle very easy so if I have no fear if I decide to build them back up.


----------



## Jill (Oct 10, 2003)

In you daily diet, which is amazing! Is 25 g of protein, just a scoop of protein powder, mixed with water?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 10, 2003)

Thanks 

You got it chicky


----------



## naturalguy (Oct 10, 2003)

Just my opinion Jodi, if you want to bring down your quads then you shouldn't train them at all.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 10, 2003)

Oh no way I don't want them to become flabby.  too scared of that 

I want to keep the definition and they are almost where I want them then I'll just train to maintain them


----------



## Jill (Oct 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> In you daily diet, which is amazing! Is 25 g of protein, just a scoop of protein powder, mixed with water?


Dont you think protein tastes kinda gross with water? I use skim milk, do you thinks thats ok? I know milk has a little sugar in it, but water just tastes icky!  Do you buy a certain flavor, anything you really like?


----------



## Leslie (Oct 10, 2003)

You get used to it
When cutting, milk sugars are a no no and extra unecessary calories.

I used to use Designer whey- kinda nasty- and switched to HDT Pro Blend 55 Swiss Chocolate. I actually like it and sip it instead of gulping it down.

Jodi and Jill,  what brand do you use?


----------



## derekisdman (Oct 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Dont you think protein tastes kinda gross with water? I use skim milk, do you thinks thats ok? I know milk has a little sugar in it, but water just tastes icky!  Do you buy a certain flavor, anything you really like?



Try some nectar strawberry kiwi!  Not only does it not taste bad in water, it tastes good!  If you like kool-aid you'll like this.  You have to give it a try.


----------



## Jill (Oct 10, 2003)

In regards to your diet, you take fish oil (the thread was great by the way ) I have learned so much from this website, especially you Jodi, your are awesome! What I'm wondering is, do you recommed fish oil or flax oil? I'd like to add one into my diet, cause I dont think I get enough GOOD fat(omega 3's.????) Whats your opinion? Thanks!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 10, 2003)

I use Optimum and Nectar for my Protein.  Both taste fine with water.  Especially the Nectar


----------



## Jodi (Oct 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> In regards to your diet, you take fish oil (the thread was great by the way ) I have learned so much from this website, especially you Jodi, your are awesome! What I'm wondering is, do you recommed fish oil or flax oil? I'd like to add one into my diet, cause I dont think I get enough GOOD fat(omega 3's.????) Whats your opinion? Thanks!


Thanks, I'm glad my journal helps others.  Thats the purpose 

I prefer the fish oil.  Did you read the post on Fish Oil?  I'd recommend it, good read   I don't know how much you need because I don't know your current diet.  Why not start a journal


----------



## Jodi (Oct 10, 2003)

10/10/03

4 Sets Leg Ext:  80x8, 85x8, 85x8, 80x8
4 Sets 1 Legged Press:  70x12, 75x12, 75x12, 70x12
4 Sets Plie Squats:  45x12, 50x12, 55x12, 55x12

Cardio tomorrow instead.  I worked out at lunch and didn't have time. 

My workouts seems so short now.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 11, 2003)

sometimes lower volume workouts are just the change we need to see some new improvements.

what no hamsting work??


----------



## Jodi (Oct 11, 2003)

Because I separated the quad and hams workout.  I want to keep my quads the same or slightly less but gain a little in my hams. 

Did you see my split?  It further up the page.


----------



## Jill (Oct 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> You get used to it
> When cutting, milk sugars are a no no and extra unecessary cal
> 
> ...



I use a brand called 'Ultimate nutrition, and Chemlab Nutrition' which i buy in a local Muscle and Fitness shop here in Canada. I usually mix my protein with oats (the banana is sooooo good ) so that I can actually enjoy it. Good idea to TRY and sip, I usually just guzzle it down to hide the taste!


----------



## sara (Oct 11, 2003)

I only can find strawberry, vanilla and chocolate flavor around here... do the carry that at GNC or hi-Health?


----------



## Jill (Oct 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Thanks, I'm glad my journal helps others.  Thats the purpose
> 
> I prefer the fish oil.  Did you read the post on Fish Oil?  I'd recommend it, good read   I don't know how much you need because I don't know your current diet.  Why not start a journal



I think I might start a journal, good tip thanks! I usually track my diet on paper, but keeping an actual journal at IMF sounds ok! I plan to start real soon-this weekend is Canada's Thanksgiving, and today has been a cheat day, and I still have 2 more dinners to go to Sunday, and Monday What do you recommend in these types of situations? I eat clean for a week, and then a dinner comes up and I BINGE Like I've never seen food before or something I get so mad at myself when I loose control, Its real hard sometimes. But its like a week is wasted from one or 2 meals! Any suggestions?:help


----------



## sara (Oct 11, 2003)

let's not waste Jodi's journal..do you have you'r own journal to ask questions ?


----------



## Jill (Oct 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> I only can find strawberry, vanilla and chocolate flavor around here... do the carry that at GNC or hi-Health?


I have bought banana at GNC except its kinda expensive. The local Muscle and beach store is cheapest for me. Huge 5lb containers for like $55 canadian, so even CHEAPER for you in the USA! They have almost every flavor you can imagine, most with low-no carbs! Shop around


----------



## Jill (Oct 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> let's not waste Jodi's journal..do you have you'r own journal to ask questions ?


Soon, got a little caried away!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 12, 2003)

> Did you see my split? It further up the page.



oops....missed it some how 


Almost time for Vegas


----------



## Jodi (Oct 12, 2003)

Sure is.  I leave on Friday at 6AM


----------



## Momma2 (Oct 15, 2003)

Ok I'll apologize up front I haven't been keeping up like I used to.
But I have been through several of these pages and have not found how you did in your comp. I did find some pictures, just couldn't get them to open.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Momma2 *_
> Ok I'll apologize up front I haven't been keeping up like I used to.
> But I have been through several of these pages and have not found how you did in your comp. I did find some pictures, just couldn't get them to open.




Her Cut of No Return Journal


----------



## Jodi (Nov 8, 2003)

Fine, I will start up my journal again.


----------



## Jill (Nov 8, 2003)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Jodi (Nov 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> YAAAAAAAAAAAAA


 I'm glad your happy Jill


----------



## Jodi (Nov 8, 2003)

Chest & Rear Delts

Superset:
3 Sets Flat Smith Press:  90x6, 100x5, 100x4
3 Sets Cable Fly:  50x4, 40x5, 40x5

3 Sets DB Pullover: 50x6, 50x6, 55x5
3 Sets Decline Bench Press:  85x12, 110x4, 100x6
3 Sets Feet Elevated Push Ups:  30, 25, 20

3 Sets Pec Deck:  60x8, 55x8, 55x8
3 Sets Bent over rear laterals:  15x8, 12.5x8, 12.5x8


----------



## Jill (Nov 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Chest & Rear Delts
> 
> Superset:
> ...


Wow, you are strong!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 8, 2003)

yeah she is!!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 8, 2003)

Hey Jodi,
When do you move to AZ?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 8, 2003)

Hi aggies

I move next month.


----------



## sara (Nov 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Hi aggies
> 
> I move next month.



:bounce:  :bounce:


----------



## Leslie (Nov 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Hi aggies
> 
> I move next month.


Next month! 

Thanks for telling me

Details woman


----------



## Jodi (Nov 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Next month!
> 
> Thanks for telling me
> ...


You already knew.

We'll chat my dear


----------



## Jodi (Nov 8, 2003)

Meal 1:
5 Egg Whites
2 Whole Eggs
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 2:
1 Can Albacore
3 C. Raw Spinach
2 T. ACV
5 Fish Oil

Meal 3:
4 oz. Top Round
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 4:
4 oz. Boiled Chix

Meal 5:
Protein


----------



## Jodi (Nov 9, 2003)

No Workout today.  I feel like shit, I'm sick, its cold, I can't warm up, I'm aggravated.  I think I'm PMSing.

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
2 Egg Whites
1/2 scoop Protein
1/2 C. Oats
SF Syrup
1 apple

Meal 2:
1 Can Albacore
Lettuce
ACV
5 Fish Oil

Meal 3:
Chuck Pot Roast
Onions
Corn
Green Beans
1 Apple
1 packet SF Hot Choc.

Meal 4:
Protein


----------



## Jodi (Nov 10, 2003)

Meal were a little fucked up today.  It was suppose to be a no carb day but I'm not feeling well and I need the carbs.

Meal 1:
Protein
5 Fish

Meal 2:
1 Can Albacore
Lettuce
ACV
3 Fish

Meal 3:
Chix
Green Beans
2 Fish

Meal 4:
1 Whole Egg
3 Egg Whites
1/2 Scoop Protein
1/2 C. Oats

Meal 5:
Protein
5 Fish


----------



## Jodi (Nov 10, 2003)

New split, compliments of TP  to put on 10-15lbs muscle.  Bulk to follow in a few weeks.

1) Chest (3/10), rear delts (1/4)
2) Back (4/12) and Hams (2/6)
3) Quads (3/12) and calves (2/8)
4) shoulders (3/8) and rear delts (1/4), and traps (shrugs/4)
5) Bis (3/8), Tris (3/8) and hams (2/6)

In the parenthesis are number of exercises and number of total sets.

2 rest days per week.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 10, 2003)

Back/Hams

WG Hammer Pulldown:  4 Warmup Sets: 90x12, 110x10, 130x6, 140x4
WG Hammer Pulldown:  3 Working Sets:  *160x8, 150x8, 150x8
TBar Row: 1 Warmup: 80x4...........3 Working: *70x8, 60x8, 55x8
One Arm Hammer Low Row:  1 Warmup: 80x6..........3 Working:  *70x8, 70x8, 70x8
Back Ext:  1 Warmup: 150x5..........3 Working:  *145x8, 145x8, 145x8
SLDL:  1 Warmup:  155x4.............3 Working:  *135x8, 135x8, 135x8
Lying L/C:  1 Warmup:  90x3...............3 Working:  *70x8, 70x8, 70x7

* Denotes a starting weight increase is required next time


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 10, 2003)

Wow, in a bulking phase now huh? What made you decide this?


----------



## senimoni (Nov 10, 2003)

Jodi,

Since you are bulking now, will you be increasing your high carb days?


----------



## Jill (Nov 10, 2003)

Hey girl, hope things are going well!! Just wondering, what is ACV? And, do you take/recommend taking glutamine?


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 10, 2003)

ACV is apple cider vinegar


----------



## Jodi (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> Wow, in a bulking phase now huh? What made you decide this?


I've decided to compete in BB in the spring


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 11, 2003)

you GO girl!  that is the best news.  really really excited for you and glad to see you kick off those fitness shoes they make you wear (i loathe them too)


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 11, 2003)

i know you're prioritizing hamstrings.  anything else taken into consideration when your new split was created?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 11, 2003)

Thanks NG   I'm pretty excited as well.  I'm going to try and add 10-15lbs of more muscle.  TP thinks I could compete now but he said I could kick major ass with 10lbs+ more muscle.

I'm also concentrating on Rear Delts as well as Hams .   I hate those


----------



## Jill (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I've decided to compete in BB in the spring


CONGRATS!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 11, 2003)

Thanks Jill! 

Oh and I would recommend BCAA's before just Glutamine

Here, this is what I use.

BCAA


senimoni - I won't be starting my bulk until the week after Thanksgiving.  My plan is still in the works


----------



## sara (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Thanks NG   I'm pretty excited as well.  I'm going to try and add 10-15lbs of more muscle.  TP thinks I could compete now but he said I could kick major ass with 10lbs+ more muscle.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 11, 2003)

Meal 1: 
Protein
5 Fish

Meal 2:
1 Can Albacore
Lettuce
3 Fish
ACV

Meal 3:
Chix
Green Beans
2 Fish

Meal 4:
Protein

Meal 5:
Cod
Green Beans
5 Fish


----------



## senimoni (Nov 11, 2003)

Jodi,

Have you ever calculated your calorie intake for hi/low/no days. I was just curious!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 11, 2003)

No I don't bother calculating anymore.  I still weigh most things but I know approx. how much to eat. 

No Carb:  Approx: 1000-1100
Low Carb: Approx: 1500-1700
High Carb: Approx: 2000-2200


----------



## Jodi (Nov 11, 2003)

I can't even begin to tell you how pleased I was with today's workout.   I haven't done heavy legs since April when my legs were huge and I was squatting 225.  I wanted to shrink them because I started fearing the mass.  Well, now that I'm trying to put on alot more muscle to compete in BB, its time to go heavy again.  I never imaged that I would still be able to go as heavy as I did next week will be heavier because I totally underestimated my capabilities on just about every exercise.  Mind you this is in a caloric defict.      I can only imagine what I'll be able to do when I start bulking.    My legs will be back soon 

Back Squats:  Warmup:  BBx12, 65x10, 90x8, 120x6
                     Working*:  155x12, 165x10, 175x8, 185x6

1 Legged Leg Press**: Warmup: 90x6
                                  Working: 140x10, 160x9, 180x7, 180x6

Leg Extension:  Warmup: 80x6
                       Working: 95x8, 95x7, 95x7, 95x6

Seated Calf:  Warmup:  45x6
                    Working:  70x12, 90x10, 100x9, 110x8

Standing Calf:  Warmup: 135x6
                       Working: 195x10, 215x9, 220x7, 220x6

*I was suppose to start heavy and decrease as needed but I was on a roll and didn't know it  

** I had to use the stupid Plate Loaded Squat Press because the Leg Press was taken.  I hate this one and I know the weight will be less on the Leg Press next week.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2003)

nice work


----------



## Jodi (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> nice work


Thanks Funky! 

I was pretty psyched   I'll have my legs back in no time at this rate.  225 here I come


----------



## sara (Nov 11, 2003)

ya girl! you buid up those legs


----------



## Jodi (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> ya girl! you buid up those legs


I'm on my way Sara


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Thanks Funky!
> 
> I was pretty psyched   I'll have my legs back in no time at this rate.  225 here I come




how deep do yuo go?  parallel? below parallel?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> how deep do yuo go?  parallel? below parallel?


MINIMUM PARALLEL.  If I'm doing lighter weight then I always go ass to floor


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 12, 2003)

DAMN Jodi!  You are so awesome!  What an amazing workout especially after all of the dieting and the laying off legs.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> DAMN Jodi!  You are so awesome!  What an amazing workout especially after all of the dieting and the laying off legs.


  Thanks NG.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 13, 2003)

Meals 11.12.03

Meal 1;
Protein
5 Fish

Meal 2:
1 Can Albacore
Lettuce
ACV
3 Fish

Meal 3:
Chix
Green Beans
2 Fish

Meal 4:
Steak
Green Beans

Meal 5:
Protein
5 Fish


----------



## Jodi (Nov 13, 2003)

Shoulders/Rear Delts/Traps

DB Press:  Warmup:  10x12, 15x10, 20x8, 25x6
                Working:  35x7, 35x5

DB Lateral Raise:  Warmup: 10x12
                           Working:  15x8, 15x7, 15x6

DB Front Raise:  Warmup:  10x12
                         Working:  15x12, 20x8, 20x6

Reverse Pec Deck:  Warmup:  45x12
                             Working:  65x12, 75x8, 75x6, 70x7

DB Shrugs:  Warmup:  50x12
                  *Working:  75x8, 75x7, 75x7, 75x6

* My grip gave out before my traps did and that was using straps.  I could shrug more too.


----------



## plouffe (Nov 13, 2003)

You should start your own little section on this website with your articles. They are very informitive


----------



## Jodi (Nov 13, 2003)

Thanks plouffe

There are alot of them in the sticky at the Diet & Nutrition forum called Guide to Dieting & Getting Cut.  Most of them are in there


----------



## Jodi (Nov 13, 2003)

Meal 1:
Protein
5 Fish
2 Slices Lo Carb Whole Grain Bread
1/2 Apple

Meal 2:
Trioplex Bar 
1/2 Apple
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 3:
Missed - I was so busy at work I forgot to eat

Meal 4:
1 Whole Egg
3 Egg Whites
1/2 C. Oats
1/2 Scoop Protein
1/2 Apple

Meal 5:
1 C. 1% CC
1 C. Green Beans
1 oz. Cashews


----------



## butterfly (Nov 13, 2003)

What kind of Trioplex Bars you get... peanut butter???


----------



## Jodi (Nov 14, 2003)

Yup PB Chip 

I wanted the Banana PB but they arn't selling them yet.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 14, 2003)

WOW those sound good!  the banana pb ones.  let us know how they are when you get to try them.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 14, 2003)

I did try them at the O and OMG they are sooooo yummy


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 14, 2003)

Hey Jodi...I was in your journal yesterday and notice you go ass to the floor with your squats.  I tried that yesterday and it didn't bother my hips PERIOD opposed to me going parallel.  I had no pain.  My trainer stopped me and said doing that will cause knee problems.  How long have you been doing squats that way and, does it bother your knees?  Also, why do you suppose it doesn't bother my hips?

Thanks J.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 14, 2003)

Squatting actually helped my knee problem.  I had torn ligaments and never got surgery on them instead I built up the surrounding muscles.  I don't have any hip issues either so I'm in the same boat.  Squatting is great and I never have any problems or pain.


----------



## Dante B. (Nov 14, 2003)

Bullshit @ Babsie's trainer.

There was also a study in this regard, although I'll have to hunt it down. Below-parallel squats didn't cause any greater stress than parallel.

However, most will lose tension in their quads below the parallel point. If you drop deep, you have to consciously flex your quadriceps.


----------



## Dante B. (Nov 14, 2003)

It is, of course, *a* study. And, if you feel pain below a certain point, listen to your body.


GJ Salem and CM Powers 
Patellofemoral joint kinetics during squatting in collegiate women athletes.

Clin Biomech (Bristol, Avon), June 1, 2001; 16(5): 424-30.

OBJECTIVE:To characterize the biomechanics of the patellofemoral joint during squatting in collegiate women athletes. DESIGN: Repeated measures experimental design. BACKGROUND: Although squatting exercises are required components of most intercollegiate resistance-training programs and are commonly performed during rehabilitation, the effects of various squatting depths on patellofemoral joint stress have not been quantified. METHODS: Anthropometric data, three-dimensional knee kinematics, and ground reaction forces were used to calculate the knee extensor moment (inverse dynamics approach) in five intercollegiate female athletes during squatting exercise at three different depths (approximately 70 degrees, 90 degrees and 110 degrees of knee flexion). A biomechanical model of the patellofemoral joint was used to quantify the patellofemoral joint reaction force and patellofemoral joint stress during each trial. RESULTS: Peak knee extensor moment, patellofemoral joint reaction force and patellofemoral joint stress did not vary significantly between the three squatting trials. CONCLUSIONS: Squatting from 70 degrees to 110 degrees of knee flexion had little effect on patellofemoral joint kinetics. The relative constancy of the patellofemoral joint reaction force and joint stress appeared to be related to a consistent knee extensor moment produced across the three squatting depths. RELEVANCE: The results of this study do not support the premise that squatting to 110 degrees places greater stress on the patellofemoral joint than squatting to 70 degrees. These findings may have implications with respect to the safe design of athletic training regimens and rehabilitation programs.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 14, 2003)

Thanks a MILLION you two


----------



## butterfly (Nov 14, 2003)

I've wondered about this too, thanks for posting that Dante!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 14, 2003)

Thanks for the great post Dante


----------



## Jodi (Nov 14, 2003)

Meal 1:
Protein
Fish Oil

Meal 2:
Albacore
Lettuce
Fish Oil
ACV

Meal 3
Chix
Green Beans
Fish Oil

Meal 4:
Cod
Green Beans
Fish Oil
Way too many cashews

Meal 5:
Cottage Cheese


----------



## Jill (Nov 14, 2003)

What do you use acv for? Like a salad dressing?  Ive never had. Is it sweet or salty???


----------



## Jodi (Nov 14, 2003)

Apple Cider Vinegar   Its bitter, I use it for my dressing


----------



## Jodi (Nov 14, 2003)

Arms & Hams 11/14/03

DB Curls: Warmup:  5x12, 10x10, 15x8, 20x6
Working: 25x8, 25x5

Cable Curls:  Warmup: 50x6
Working:  70x12, 75x9, 80x6

Concentration Curls:  Warmup: 10x6
Working:  20x8, 20x7, 20x6

Hammer Strength Seated Dips:  Warmup:  90x6
Working:  140x9, 160x6

EZBar Skull Crushers:  Warmup:  40x6
Working:  60x8, 60x7, 60x5

VBar Pressdown:  Warmup:  70x6
Working:  110x9, 115x8, 115x6

Seated leg Curl:  Warmup:  55x6
Working:  95x6, 90x6, 85x7

Kneeling Leg Curl:  Warmup:  10x10
Working:  20x12, 30x10, 40x7


----------



## Jill (Nov 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Apple Cider Vinegar   Its bitter, I use it for my dressing


Im gonna try some soon!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 15, 2003)

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
3 Egg Whites
Oats
1/2 Scoop Protein
S/F Syrup
1/2 Apple
Coffee

Meal 2
Trioplex Bar
1/2 Apple

Meal 3:
Chix
Lettuce
ACV
5 Fish

Meal 4:
I have no idea.  Going out but I know there will be plenty of alcohol  

Meal 5:
Cottage Cheese
5 Fish


----------



## Jodi (Nov 15, 2003)

Chest/Rear Delts

DB Press:  Warmup:  15x12, 20x10, 25x8, 30x6
Working:  45x9, 45x8, 45x5

DB Flys:  Warmup:  15x6
Working:  25x10, 30x8, 30x7, 30x6

Incline Bench:  Warmup:  BBx10
Working:  70x10, 75x7, 75x6

DB Rear Laterals:  Warmup:  10x8
Working:  15x8, 15x8, 15x7, 15x6


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2003)

well, how much alcohol was in meal 4?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2003)

Jodi, where did you find the information on your figure contest and the bodybuilding show you are training for?  I am trying to find a show to do but every website that I go to only lists shows until the end of december.  They don't have anything down for next year yet.  What wed page did you use?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> well, how much alcohol was in meal 4?


Too much, I'm hungover.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Jodi, where did you find the information on your figure contest and the bodybuilding show you are training for?  I am trying to find a show to do but every website that I go to only lists shows until the end of december.  They don't have anything down for next year yet.  What wed page did you use?


The show I did was a local show and there were flyers at my gym.  I havn't figured out what competition I'm doing next year yet


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2003)

hung over??  Uh, oh......my cousin (who is my roomate) is really hung over right now.........lol..........I drank 2 beers on friday night (i was pressured by women.....damn it, they ruin me every time.)


----------



## Jodi (Nov 16, 2003)

I had way too many diet/vodka.  I'm hurting


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2003)

lol, but, did you have fun?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 16, 2003)

Yes but I'm paying for it now


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2003)

lol, this would be a great excuse to go out and eat pancakes


----------



## Jodi (Nov 16, 2003)

I had protein pancakes a little while ago.  Those will have to do   Thankfully no workout today.


----------



## Jill (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Too much, I'm hungover.


Same


----------



## Dante B. (Nov 16, 2003)

There's no harm in getting hell-faced every now and then. Just do the damage control, and you'll be fine.

Good people deserve to get fucked up 

That, BTW, is one of my new mottos.


----------



## Jill (Nov 16, 2003)

Jodi, ever try broccoli stems in a bag? They are shredded like coleslaw. They are real yummy!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dante B. *_
> There's no harm in getting hell-faced every now and then. Just do the damage control, and you'll be fine.
> 
> Good people deserve to get fucked up
> ...


I was beyond shit faced.   My stomach isn't doing so well today.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 17, 2003)

all better?  hope so.  your workouts are looking really good!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 17, 2003)

Yes, I'm feeling much better thanks.


----------



## sara (Nov 17, 2003)

glad you feeling better Jodi..  
I don't feel good though


----------



## Jodi (Nov 17, 2003)

Sorry to hear that Sara.  I hope you feel better because that Birthday Cheesecake won't taste as good if your not feeling well.


----------



## sara (Nov 17, 2003)

Thanx Jodi  
It's my fault that I don't feel well


----------



## Jodi (Nov 17, 2003)

Why?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Nov 17, 2003)

Man I am gonna have to try that Carb Cycle Bulk.


----------



## sara (Nov 17, 2003)

My four'th meal was the problem


----------



## Jodi (Nov 17, 2003)

Sara - Big Fucking Deal
Your trying to put on weight, don't worry about cheats.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Nov 17, 2003)

Ha ha!!  Great advice.


----------



## sara (Nov 17, 2003)

ya, if it was another cheat... I wouldn't whine about it as much as I am whining now... I want to cheat on carbs, to help me gain muscles... not fats
my problem is I don't crave for carbs as much as I crave for nuts


----------



## Jill (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Sara - Big Fucking Deal
> Your trying to put on weight, don't worry about cheats.


 Your real cute Jodi, some of your posts make me laugh, you're so real!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Your real cute Jodi, some of your posts make me laugh, you're so real!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 17, 2003)

Meal 1:
Protein
5 Fish

Meal 2
Albacore
Lettuce
ACV
3 Fish

Meal 3:
Chix
Green Beans
2 Fish

Meal 4:
Steak
Broccoli
Spoonful of Cottage Cheese
S/F Jello

Meal 5:
Cottage Cheese
Protein
5 Fish


----------



## Jodi (Nov 17, 2003)

Back/Hams

WG Hammer Pulldowns:  Warmup:  90x12, 110x10, 130x8, 140x6
Working:  170x6, 160x6, 150x6

TBar Row:  Warmup:  60x6
Working:  75x6, 70x7, 65x7

1 Arm Hammer Row: weight per side: Warmup:  60x6
Working:  80x8, 80x7, 80x6

Back Ext.:  Warmup:  110x6
Working:  140x8, 140x7, 140x6

SLDL:  Warmup:  95x6
Working:  155x7, 145x7, 135x7

Lying Leg Curl:  Warmup:  50x6
Working:  75x10, 75x8, 75x7


----------



## Jenny (Nov 17, 2003)

Hey Jodi 

Things look good!  How's the body feeling, getting any bigger yet?  
Are you doing TP's bulking meal plan? 
Um, I've got more to say but I'll shoot you a PM instead


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 18, 2003)

any new supplements planned for your bulking phase?

we need another word besides bulk.  what should we call it?  buffing phase?  nah....we'll have to think of something better.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey Jodi
> 
> Things look good!  How's the body feeling, getting any bigger yet?
> ...



Hi Jenny 

Where's my PM 
I will be doing TP's bulking diet after Thanksgiving.  I'm quite scared  actually but I have complete trust in him so I will follow what he give me.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> any new supplements planned for your bulking phase?
> 
> we need another word besides bulk.  what should we call it?  buffing phase?  nah....we'll have to think of something better.


I'm not sure yet, TP and I need to work out the details first.  I won't be starting for a few more weeks but I'll keep you posted.

I've been thinking of a new journal title but I just havn't thought of anything good yet.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 18, 2003)

Meal 1:
Protein
2 Slices Whole Grain Bread
1/2 Apple
5 Fish

Meal 2:
Albacore
Lettuce
ACV
3 Fish

Meal 3:
Trioplex Bar
Green Beans

Meal 4:
1 Whole Egg
3 Egg Whites
1/2 C. Oats
1/2 Scoop Protein
1/2 Apple

Meal 5:
Cottage Cheese
Protein
5 Fish


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hey Jodi, been checking out your w/o's and I think you lift more weight than I do. Awesome Jodi!! Good to see your going to bulk some. It'll be fun!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 18, 2003)

Thanks Rock!  It will be interesting to see my weights increase once I start bulking


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Thanks Rock!  It will be interesting to see my weights increase once I start bulking


Yeah, that'll be fun!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 18, 2003)

Quads/Calves

Squats:  Warmup:  BBx12, 95x10, 135x8, 155x6
Working:  195x6, 185x7, 175x7, 165x7

1 Legged Leg Press:  Warmup:  90x6
Working:  110x7, 110x7, 110x6, 105x6

Leg Ext:  Warmup:  70x6
Working:  100x8, 100x7, 100x6, 95x6

Seated Calf Raise:  Warmup:  70x6
Working:  115x9, 120x7, 120x6, 115x6

Standing Calf Raise:  Warmup:  155x6
Working:  218x8, 215x7, 215x7, 215x6


----------



## sara (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Hi Jenny
> 
> Where's my PM
> I will be doing TP's bulking diet after Thanksgiving.  I'm quite scared  actually but I have complete trust in him so I will follow what he give me.



Same here Jodi. I was kinda scared when you and leah told me it's ok to cheat and have cheese cake for my b-day. even after I cheated on lots of nuts yesturday... I have complete trust in you guys that I try to follow what you tell me  
(tomorrow my family want to take me out for dinner... after having tons of nuts on Monday, cheese cake tuesday. and eat out wedensday?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Same here Jodi. I was kinda scared when you and leah told me it's ok to cheat and have cheese cake for my b-day. even after I cheated on lots of nuts yesturday... I have complete trust in you guys that I try to follow what you tell me
> (tomorrow my family want to take me out for dinner... after having tons of nuts on Monday, cheese cake tuesday. and eat out wedensday?


Enjoy Sara!  Take advantage of your new program.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 19, 2003)

Hey,

Just so you know I stop by.  Don't usually have much to say, but trying to return the favour.

Thanks


----------



## Jenny (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Hi Jenny
> 
> Where's my PM
> I will be doing TP's bulking diet after Thanksgiving.  I'm quite scared  actually but I have complete trust in him so I will follow what he give me.



 Ooops, I guess I forgot  Will write it right away 

I understand your fear, but TP knows your bod and he'll help you reach your goals  

Okay, PM time


----------



## Jodi (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Same here Jodi. I was kinda scared when you and leah told me it's ok to cheat and have cheese cake for my b-day. even after I cheated on lots of nuts yesturday... I have complete trust in you guys that I try to follow what you tell me
> (tomorrow my family want to take me out for dinner... after having tons of nuts on Monday, cheese cake tuesday. and eat out wedensday?


Well don't worry Sara, your not gonna get fat.  Understand that its good for you to go off your diet everynow and then.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> 
> 
> Hey,
> ...


Anytime Iain!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Ooops, I guess I forgot  Will write it right away
> 
> I understand your fear, but TP knows your bod and he'll help you reach your goals
> ...


Thanks sweetie..........writing back soon.   Few more days for both you and I.  Scott comes out in 1 week


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Same here Jodi. I was kinda scared when you and leah told me it's ok to cheat and have cheese cake for my b-day. even after I cheated on lots of nuts yesturday... I have complete trust in you guys that I try to follow what you tell me
> (tomorrow my family want to take me out for dinner... after having tons of nuts on Monday, cheese cake tuesday. and eat out wedensday?



Sara ... I believe Dante wrote in someone's journal, it's all about damage control.  Don't let it get out of hand and all will be well.


----------



## Nate (Nov 19, 2003)

Jodi, is there a ballpark amount of calories you've been shooting for lately?


----------



## sara (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanx Jodi  
Thanx everyone


----------



## Jodi (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nate *_
> Jodi, is there a ballpark amount of calories you've been shooting for lately?


I cycle and range from 1000 - 2200 depending on No/Lo/High Carb days.

I will be starting my bulk in a few weeks.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 19, 2003)

Meal 1:
Protein
5 Fish

Meal 2:
Albacore
Lettuce
ACV
2 Fish

Meal 3:
Chix
Greenbeans
NUTS

Meal 4:
Cod
Broccoli
3 Fish

Meal 5:
Cottage Cheese
Protein
5 Fish


----------



## Nate (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I cycle and range from 1000 - 2200 depending on No/Lo/High Carb days.
> 
> I will be starting my bulk in a few weeks.



Ahh, thank you.

1000, huh?  I'd go insane.

Are you going to cycle diet in a similar manner when you bulk?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 20, 2003)

Well, I assume I probably weigh less than you so 1000 cals for you would not be advisable. 

Yes, I will be cycling on my bulk in a few weeks.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 20, 2003)

Meal 1:
Protein
5 Fish
2 Slices Whole Grain Bread
1/2 Apple

Meal 2:
Trioplex 
Green Beans

Meal 3:
Albacore
Lettuce
ACV
5 Fish

Meal 4:
1 Whole Egg
3 Egg Whites
1/2 C. Oats
1/2 Scoop Protein
1/2 Apple
SF Maple Syrup

Meal 5:
Cottage Cheese
Protein
Cinnamon


----------



## Jodi (Nov 20, 2003)

Shoulders/Rear Delts

DB Shoulder Press: Warmup: 10x12, 15x10, 20x8, 25x6
Working: 35x8, 35x5

DB Lateral Raise: Warmup 10x6
Working: 15x8, 15x8, 15x7

DB Front Raise: Warmup 10x6 
Working: 20x8, 20x7, 20x8

Reverse Pec Deck: Warmup: 45x6
Working: 75x10, 80x7, 80x6, 75x7

Hammer Shrugs: Warmup: 90x6
Working: 140x8, 140x7, 140x7, 140x6


----------



## Nate (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Well, I assume I probably weigh less than you so 1000 cals for you would not be advisable.
> 
> Yes, I will be cycling on my bulk in a few weeks.



Haha, of course not.  

Good luck with the bulk.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 20, 2003)

Because squatting was too much to handle the day after hams, TP and I have rearranged my split.

New Split

1) Back (4/12) and Hams (2/6)
2) Chest (3/10), rear delts (1/4)
3) Quads (3/12) and calves (2/8)
4) shoulders (3/8) and rear delts (1/4), and hams (2/6)
5) Bis (3/8), Tris (3/8) and traps (shrugs/4)

In the parenthesis are number of exercises and number of total sets.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 20, 2003)

how much weight you lookin' to put on??


----------



## Jodi (Nov 20, 2003)

10-15 pounds


----------



## P-funk (Nov 20, 2003)

lol, don't get the shakes, that is not that much weight.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 20, 2003)

For a guy sure for a girl its ALOT


----------



## Jill (Nov 20, 2003)

Do you mix your protein with cottage cheese? I cant, cottage cheese to me has always had to be 'salty'. Its real good with pepper, salt, and cucumbers!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 20, 2003)

oh yeah.....don't worry, you'll be fine.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Do you mix your protein with cottage cheese? I cant, cottage cheese to me has always had to be 'salty'. Its real good with pepper, salt, and cucumbers!


You have to try this it is SOOOOO good.

3/4 C. Cottage Cheese
1/4 Scoop Vanilla Protein
Sweetner
Cinnamin  

It taste so good.  Really give a try you will love it.  Its like a dessert.


----------



## Jill (Nov 20, 2003)

Do you blend it in the blender? I could eat it that way sweet. Also try cc, (protein powder-vanilla, optional), 1 TBS sf jam, 1 pack sweetner,and a handful of bran or fiber one. Blend it all together. Its called 'almost cheesecake'.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 20, 2003)

No just mix it with the spoon.  Leave it chunky   I can't have jam in my house unless I'm baking with it.    I will eat it by the spoonful


----------



## sara (Nov 20, 2003)

I make the same thing Jodi, but I freeze the mixture, add blueberries and PB


----------



## Jodi (Nov 21, 2003)

No Carb Day

Meal 1:
Protein
Fish Oil

Meal 2:
Albacore
Lettuce 
ACV
Fish Oil

Meal 3:
Chix
Green Beans
Fish Oil

Meal 4:
Steak 
Broccoli

homemade pecan bars 

Meal 5:
Cottage Cheese
Protein
Cinnamon


----------



## Jodi (Nov 21, 2003)

Biceps/Triceps

DB Curls: Warmup: 5x12, 10x10, 15x8, 20x6
Working: 25x8, 25x8

Cable Curls: Warmup: 50x6
Working: 80x8, 80x7, 80x6

Concentration Curls: Warmup: 10x6
Working: 20x8, 20x8, 20x7

Hammer Dips: Warmup: 90x6
Working: 160x8, 160x7

EZ Bar Skull Crushers: Warmup: 40x6
Working: 60x8, 60x7, 60x5

VBar Pressdown: Warmup: 70x6
Working: 115x6, 110x7, 105x8


----------



## Jill (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> No Carb Day
> 
> 
> ...




 Like the font size, like I'm one to talk!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 21, 2003)




----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2003)

lol, I like how you squeezed the pecan bars in there in tiny writing.

Nice bi's and tri's w/o


----------



## Jodi (Nov 22, 2003)

I said hush it.  

My bis/tris are not my worst but certainly not my best   They don't grow which is actually fine because cold my arms are 11"


----------



## Jill (Nov 22, 2003)

Mine are 12", unflexed, talk about man arms! Hey, would one fish oil be 1g of fat?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 22, 2003)

You got nice arms 
Yes 1G Fat per cap


----------



## Jodi (Nov 22, 2003)

Here are my progress pics.  

http://forum.avantlabs.com/index.php?act=ST&f=6&t=6828

I will be keeping my main journal at Avant and will update this one periodically.  I'm tired of several journals and with TP training me, my journal is mainly for him to review and he spends most of his time at Avant.  I will keep everyone that cares to read this updated during my bodybuilding competition progress.


----------



## Jill (Nov 22, 2003)

You are smokin'! Great pics. Were you always blessed with such a tiny waist? Or is this a result of hard work and a clean diet?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 22, 2003)

YOur a funny girl.  I unfortunately have a large waist.  I worked hard on my back to give the appearance of a small waist.  I'm sure my back pic the one your referring to.  My waist is huge and have been blessed from hell with a thick, male pattern abdominal region


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 22, 2003)

Your looking great Jodi and i even saw a smirk 

Are you bulking to compete in bodybuilding next year?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks - Yes I am.  I plan on competing in the spring.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 22, 2003)

What weight class? and when/where's the comp?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 22, 2003)

Light weight.  I don't know when yet.  Sometime early spring is my guess.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Thanks - Yes I am.  I plan on competing in the spring.


Awesome Jodi! I'm glad your competing again. Look forward to following your progress. Let us know where when you find out!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks Rock will do


----------



## sara (Nov 22, 2003)

Keep up the great work Jodi


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Light weight.  I don't know when yet.  Sometime early spring is my guess.



HOLY crap light weights  how tall are you? how much do you weigh? isnt light weights under 110lbs?


----------



## senimoni (Nov 22, 2003)

What made you choose bodybuilding over figure competitions.....just curious?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 22, 2003)

Because figure is lame.  It was boring and the girls are scrawny  and I don't like the physique they are looking for     I felt like I was in a fucking Miss Hawaiian Tropic pageant oppose to a competition for physique.  They are looking for models, not girls with muscle.  JMO.

J'Bo - Most light weight range from 114-120 depending on the org.  When I competed in figure I was 115 that day.  However for bodybuilding I will be even leaner.  I'm only 5'1"


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 22, 2003)

Holy 115lbs  thats so tiny! 
Can't wait to see how things go for you


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2003)

good morning Jodi, happy turkey day


----------



## Jodi (Nov 27, 2003)

Happy Sugah Day   to you too.  

I'm gonna stuff myself SILLY!!!!  :bounce:


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2003)

are you baking right now??


----------



## Jodi (Nov 27, 2003)

Baking is all done.   It wasn't easy to not taste test


----------



## donescobar2000 (Nov 27, 2003)

Ah Yes this is gonna be a feast for me.  I already hit the gym and now its time to eat and begin my bulk.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> Ah Yes this is gonna be a feast for me.  I already hit the gym and now its time to eat and begin my bulk.


I hit the gym today to. Was going to do heavy legs so I can eat today. 3rd set hurt my back pretty good. whoops!

Happy Thanksgiving Jodi!


----------



## Jill (Nov 27, 2003)

Have fun eating thanksgiving and sweets today, I am jealous! Its a no carb day for me. Im already real cranky.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Have fun eating thanksgiving and sweets today, I am jealous! Its a no carb day for me. Im already real cranky.


Jill- IT'S THANKSGIVING!!! Tomorrow can be no carb day. Only 3 days you HAVE to go off your diet- Thanksgiving, Christmas, maybe Easter, depends on you family. Now pick up a fork, and eat some stuffing and pumpkin Pie!!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Nov 27, 2003)

Yea Jill.  Take a break.


----------



## Leslie (Nov 27, 2003)

Um, guys Jill is in canada. They already had their Thanksgiving

Happy Dessert Day Jodi I had to bake cookies last nite without tasting too But I had some cookies already today

We are leaving in 10 minutes for the food convention


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Um, guys Jill is in canada. They already had their Thanksgiving
> 
> Happy Dessert Day Jodi I had to bake cookies last nite without tasting too But I had some cookies already today
> ...


Yeah, she already let me know Leslie. Whoops!


----------

